# Pokupka bajana



## Eva (27 Июн 2013)

Iscu bajan russkoj sistemi, viborka, 120 basov, 'koncertnij'. Mozno polzovannij.
Zelatelno v United Kingdom.

Spasibo
Eva


----------

